# Have some reviews been lost?



## silentg (Mar 7, 2015)

I was looking at resort reviews, I thought I wrote one for a timeshare in New Mexico, when I checked I did not see my review. Are you only posting owners reviews? I am sure it was there before the changes to the page?
TerryC


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 7, 2015)

nope, every review submitted gets posted.

you can view all of the reviews you have submitted (at least since 08) by clicking the my tug dropdown at the top right, and going to "my timeshare reviews"

note that the RATING only takes into account reviews from the past 7 years...but reviews are never deleted.


----------



## silentg (Mar 7, 2015)

I am not understanding , where is the My Tug drop down?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 7, 2015)

http://tug2.com

very top right hand corner.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 7, 2015)

*After you go to http://tug2.com, you may have to sign in again to see the "MY TUG" link - I did.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 7, 2015)

yes, login is required.  otherwise its not sure whos "my tug" to show you =)


----------

